# Beware of Trojan



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I've posted my past negative experiences with Trojan sewer machines here as well as on another forum. Well it looks as if nothing much has changed. A friend of mine purchased a Colt power unit recently when his 100 motor died. He was told by the Trojan distributor that the Colt was 100% compatible with his 100 drums. Turns out, not compatible at all. So he purchases two Colt drums. Well, that doesn't work out so well either. The guide tube is so narrow on the drums that pushing a 13/32" cable in and out of the drum is really hard, cable is really tight going in and out. The 1/2" cable is nearly impossible. Pulling the 1/2" cable out actually causes him to pull the entire machine towards him and he actually pulled the drum off the motor a couple of times. The Trojan distributor was no help at all and neither were Trojan themselves. They won't take the machine back and said "it needed to break in." Someone at Trojan actually went as far as to blame the brand of cable he was using; Spartan cable. He said "he's not even using our cable." Once again there were other manufacturing defects. The latch that holds the drum in place on the trunnion was not machined properly. My friend had to cut it with a grinder to make it work. The trunnion itself was machined unevenly, real sloppy. So now he's stuck with a brand new POS Colt machine. Since I recently purchased a DM-150 from Duracable, my buddy checked it out. It's clearly a far superior machine so he just ordered one as well. On a side note I also purchased a DM-175 because I'm so impressed with the quality of my DM-150. Anyway I just wanted to warn everyone to STAY AWAY FROM TROJAN. COMPLETE JUNK AND THEY WONT STAND BY THEIR PRODUCT.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Where's jerry?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I've never bought anything from them, but they allways seem to be good to work with every time I have talked to the over the phone. If I ever got a 300/Pony, I'd give Trojan a shot.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

John Kline from Trojan reached out to me. They're trying to make this right. I'll keep you guys updated as to the outcome.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Jerry is right here 
I saw the message posted on Saturday but was too busy enjoying my weekend taking calls from serous people that want to order 
TROJAN machines and cables,


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

JERRYMAC said:


> Jerry is right here I saw the message posted on Saturday but was too busy enjoying my weekend taking calls from serous people that want to order TROJAN machines and cables,


 Who's not serious? An unhappy customer is something that should be taken very seriously. You wanna know what else is serious? The nearly 10 grand that I gave Duracable last month for new drain machines. Money that could of been spent at Trojan. You have a funny idea of what customer service is. And while we're on the subject of being taken seriously Jerry, you know who took me very seriously today? Both Karen and Jack Kline as well as your production manager. I had a conference call with all of them a few hours ago. They are working on a solution to my issue. I'll let you all know what the outcome is.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

OK DRAIN PRO YOU ARE RIGHT ! :thumbsup:

OPEN MOUTH INSERT FOOT


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Well this makes me feel a lot better about turning away all your sales calls. Funny how your selling point was "I am always available if you have problems"


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Just got off the phone with Trojan. They are a reprehensible, disgusting company. Karen Kline hung up the phone on me after I refused to pay to ship the brand new drums back to them. She then called me back two minutes later to say that they would pay for the shipping. I said "wait a minute, did you just hang up on me?" She then proceeded to scream at me and call me a "motherf**ker". So I hung up on her. As I type this she called me back again and when I said to her "I can't believe you cursed at me", she began screaming and yelling at me saying " I've never had a customer make me this angry." What a company! A defective product and then they curse you out! To reiterate what I stated in an earlier post, STAY AWAY FROM TROJAN!


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Unclog1776 said:


> Well this makes me feel a lot better about turning away all your sales calls. Funny how your selling point was "I am always available if you have problems"


Typical Trojan, they'll promise you the world until they get your money. After that, you're on your own.


----------



## prisonplumber (Feb 25, 2014)

Drain Pro, I am sorry to hear that you are unhappy with Trojan. I have been buying from Trojan for about 4 years on and off. I work in a 2600 bed coe endured thrrectional facility and purchased a mini-jetter that has functioned very well for the last 4 years. It has cleaned drain lines from 2" to 6" without a hiccup. I also work as a service plumberon nights and weekends (my second job). I have been using Trojan cables in a General Speedrooter mainline machine and a mini-rooter branch line machine. They work very well and hanave drain cleaning endured all the abuse that comes with drain cleaning. The company I work for also recently purchased a Colt machine and has had no issues with it. Now I have said my piece on the post and I won't get dragged into an arguement as can sometimes happen. You can take or leave my opinion. If need be my contact #is 509-713-5254


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Was giving Trojan a lot of thought when buying my new drain cleaning equipment but after reading this I will not buy anything from from Trojan,no sense in some nutty azz crazy woman cussing you out on the phone over their defective equipment and if Trojan was worth a nickel the woman should be fired yesterday


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

sparky said:


> Was giving Trojan a lot of thought when buying my new drain cleaning equipment but after reading this I will not buy anything from from Trojan,no sense in some nutty azz crazy woman cussing you out on the phone over their defective equipment and if Trojan was worth a nickel the woman should be fired yesterday


 Try Duracable's upright machines. They appear to be durable and have plenty of power, plus made in USA. So far I've been very happy. I'm on vacation at the moment but I have a brand new DM-175 and DM-150 in their boxes waiting for me when I get back.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

The day after the cussing incident I get a message from my office to call Jerry Mac at Trojan. So I give him a buzz and he wants to know if he can send someone by to pick up the drums. I say and I'm paraphrasing now "Jerry, are you aware that Karen called me a motherfuc**er?" Jerry says " Yes I am but would you like me to send someone to pick up those drums?" I responded "Wait a second. You know that she called me a motherfuc**er and then called me back to continue screaming at me?" Jerry says "yes I do. Would you like me to send someone to pick up those drums?" I then say " Jerry, don't you think that maybe you or someone else should first apologize for her behavior before we discuss anything else, especially because you're acknowledging that it did in fact occur?" He then said something to the affect that "we're only human" or "we all make mistakes." I said to him that "I cannot believe that someone like that represents your company, cusses me out, and then you call me knowing full well that it happened, and that the first thing out of your mouth isn't an apology." He finally says "well I am apologizing." I'd rather throw that machine in a dumpster rather than ever deal with Trojan again. Talk about a company that just doesn't get customer service.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow! I've been cussed out by a telemarketer before, can't say I've ever been cussed out by someone in customer service.

Were you polite before the cursing began?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Phat Cat said:


> Wow! I've been cussed out by a telemarketer before, can't say I've ever been cussed out by someone in customer service. Were you polite before the cursing began?


I was totally professional. I even refrained from cursing back at her.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Drain Pro said:


> I was totally professional. I even refrained from cursing back at her.


I wasn't doubting you, it just sounds so unbelievable.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Drain Pro said:


> I was totally professional. I even refrained from cursing back at her.


I would report her and the company to the better business bureau,and I would have told mr jerry that as soon as the ***** is fired we can talk about the drums and until then she can stick the piece of crap drums up her big fat azz


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

I guess I don't understand why you, Drain Pro, are going to bat for your friend who had the negative experience with Trojan? You didn't purchase form them but your friend did, so why are you calling and arguing for him? I'm not disputing what you're saying but its very odd. If I had a plumber friend tell me he had issues with a machine I would suggest to him to call himself and deal with it himself? Is the person impaired or something that would keep him from fixing his own issues. I find your passion remarkable for another friends problem with equipment.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> I guess I don't understand why you, Drain Pro, are going to bat for your friend who had the negative experience with Trojan? You didn't purchase form them but your friend did, so why are you calling and arguing for him? I'm not disputing what you're saying but its very odd. If I had a plumber friend tell me he had issues with a machine I would suggest to him to call himself and deal with it himself? Is the person impaired or something that would keep him from fixing his own issues. I find your passion remarkable for another friends problem with equipment.


 I should clarify that. He's actually my business partner but we've been friends for many years. I always consider him a friend before a business partner. The reason why I did all the arguing is that I generally order all the equipment. In this instance I was unavailable to meet the distributor and since the machine was to be on my partners truck anyway, he's the one that initially met with the distributor. When we discovered the machine to be defective, I assumed my role as "equipment manager" for lack of a better term. I will say that even if we didn't have a business relationship, that I would always fight for one of my friends and I'd hope that you would do the same.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Phat Cat said:


> I wasn't doubting you, it just sounds so unbelievable.


It really does sound unbelievable


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Drain Pro said:


> It really does sound unbelievable


While it does sound unbelieveable it does not surprise me in the least little bit,in this day and age nothing surprises me any more.if I were you I would go on each and every plumbing/drain cleaning forum I can find and tell them all bout Trojan and their worthless junk equipment and hateful *****ing woman that works there name posted if you can recall it


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

sparky said:


> While it does sound unbelieveable it does not surprise me in the least little bit,in this day and age nothing surprises me any more.if I were you I would go on each and every plumbing/drain cleaning forum I can find and tell them all bout Trojan and their worthless junk equipment and hateful *****ing woman that works there name posted if you can recall it


 I already posted it on another drain cleaning forum I belong to. If we spread the word and look out for one another,maybe things will improve.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

I would never buy Trojan simply based on the fact that Jerry has called me about 5 times introducing himself like I have never talked to him before! He always seems to call when I am most busy. 

If he is a drain cleaning machine salesman, why is he allowed on this forum? He saw my website, looked me up and solicited me! That pisses me off!! I get enough sales calls!

Why do the admins allow someone on here to call and solicit members??

I say ban him, most of his posts are just pimping their knockoff products anyway. Buy a Spartan copy or a Spartan? Tough call LOL


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Jerry's not just a salesman, but a long time plumber. He was on the forums before he worked for Trojan.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

AndersenPlumbing said:


> ...Why do the admins allow someone on here to call and solicit members??...


 Were any of the five solicitations reported to the Admin or mods? Using PZ membership as a client list is a clear violation of the rules but we're not mind readers. 

It will be checked into.

Edit: The PZ staff only has authority over actions in relation to the PZ forum. Just because someone solicits you on the phone, does not automatically mean the action originated with the forum.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Were any of the five solicitations reported to the Admin or mods? Using PZ membership as a client list is a clear violation of the rules but we're not mind readers.
> 
> It will be checked into.
> 
> Edit: The PZ staff only has authority over actions in relation to the PZ forum. Just because someone solicits you on the phone, does not automatically mean the action originated with the forum.


It does mean it originated from the forum when he says calls and asks if I was Redrubicon2004.......My old SN

He stopped calling, I'm sure I wasn't the only one he used this forum to solicit. 

Much like I didn't really have time to take the call, I certainly didn't have time to report back here.


----------



## buffaloPlumber (Jun 26, 2012)

Jerry is a good guy. Leave him be, the man is good at his profession, kind to family and friends. And is always willing to help.


----------



## buffaloPlumber (Jun 26, 2012)

Btw I use no Trojan products...


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> Were any of the five solicitations reported to the Admin or mods? Using PZ membership as a client list is a clear violation of the rules but we're not mind readers.
> 
> It will be checked into.
> 
> Edit: The PZ staff only has authority over actions in relation to the PZ forum. Just because someone solicits you on the phone, does not automatically mean the action originated with the forum.


NICK AND I TALKED ABOUT THIS A LONG TIME AGO, AND I AGREED NO SALES CALLS TO THE ZONE UNLESS ASKED FOR INFORMATION OR TO A DIRECT QUESTION :yes:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

buffaloPlumber said:


> Btw I use no Trojan products...


prefer Ramses or Lifestyle products, huh? :laughing:


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Magnum.... Oh who am I kidding lol.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

I have been doing plumbing and drain cleaning since March 5, 1975 started with a flat tape, then moved to a Spartan 1065 sold to the USAF by the
Jack Kline Tool Co.now known as Trojan Worldwide Inc,
and have been a licensed Master Plumber since Jan 29, 1989,
though the years I have work with a wide variety of different makes and models of drain equipment, from old, old Roto Rooter "no foot pedal" or "reverse switch", all sizes of Spartan 100,200,300, & 1065, Ridgid 7500,3800, Williams, Burton, 
Marco all sizes, Dura cable, 
Gorlitz all sizes and still own one, handheld models spartan 700, general super vee, & marco pick a pak and still own one etc, etc, Trojan Stallions, Pony, and battery powered Colt with stainless steel cable in it,
closet augers Ridgid, General, Marco 6' and Trojan 6' with stainless steel cable
I have Run U.S. Jetters, Harben, and home made models,
I have used Pearpoint, Ridgid, General Sewer, and Trojan sewer Cameras 
So I think that I have both the experience, knowledge, and expertise to be able to discuss the Pro's and Con's of sewer machines and what it takes to make good quality equipment,


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

JERRYMAC said:


> I have been doing plumbing and drain cleaning since March 5, 1975 started with a flat tape, then moved to a Spartan 1065 sold to the USAF by the
> Jack Kline Tool Co.now known as Trojan Worldwide Inc,
> and have been a licensed Master Plumber since Jan 29, 1989,
> though the years I have work with a wide variety of different makes and models of drain equipment, from old, old Roto Rooter "no foot pedal" or "reverse switch", all sizes of Spartan 100,200,300, & 1065, Ridgid 7500,3800, Williams, Burton,
> ...


Finally, he's not YELLING in this post..


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

We got to keep these old farts around for their knowledge and stories. Many times to often we discount what they say about the old days. I've learned more from members on the zone then anywhere else. Its enjoyable reading all the posts from members across the country and sometimes world. I say sentence him to 5 years probation with a parole option in 2035.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

I see we haven't finished with this dead horse.:no:


----------



## buffaloPlumber (Jun 26, 2012)

ChrisConnor said:


> prefer Ramses or Lifestyle products, huh? :laughing:


I prefer the morning after pill, unless it's my wife than I'm just good with pulling out


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

JERRYMAC said:


> So I think that I have both the experience, knowledge, and expertise to be able to discuss the Pro's and Con's of sewer machines and what it takes to make good quality equipment,


 So explain why Trojan machines are so very similar to Spartan and not designed from the ground up. IMO the fact that they look 100% identical, and you claim all the parts are interchangeable is enough to make me want to stay away. Your biggest sales pitch to me was that they are the same as spartan only better and cheaper. That makes me kinda laugh.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

AndersenPlumbing said:


> So explain why Trojan machines are so very similar to Spartan and not designed from the ground up. IMO the fact that they look 100% identical, and you claim all the parts are interchangeable is enough to make me want to stay away. Your biggest sales pitch to me was that they are the same as spartan only better and cheaper. That makes me kinda laugh.


Back when Jerry first moved from Salt Lake to Texas to work for Trojan there was a big fiasco where Trojan said they never hired him but were in talks when him and once he showed up unannounced they told him thanks but no thanks. At that time a couple of plumbing forums backed Jerry and called Trojan to explain. 

At that time the owner of Trojan called me and we talked for quite a while. Apparently, he has worked for or with Spartan for some time. The had a parting of ways and he felt he could build a better machine based on the original Spartan design so Trojan was born. The owner had been around long enough that he knew Fred Ponds, President of Ridgid, was Fred was still with Kollman prior to Ridgid buying Kollmann.

Some how Jerry and Trojan worked out their difference and Jerry now works for Trojan. The people I talked to at the time were very kind and respectable. Unless Trojan is under new ownership I can't imagine them treating anyone with anything but respect.

Mark


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

ToUtahNow said:


> Back when Jerry first moved from Salt Lake to Texas to work for Trojan there was a big fiasco where Trojan said they never hired him but were in talks when him and once he showed up unannounced they told him thanks but no thanks. At that time a couple of plumbing forums backed Jerry and called Trojan to explain. At that time the owner of Trojan called me and we talked for quite a while. Apparently, he has worked for or with Spartan for some time. The had a parting of ways and he felt he could build a better machine based on the original Spartan design so Trojan was born. The owner had been around long enough that he knew Fred Ponds, President of Ridgid, was Fred was still with Kollman prior to Ridgid buying Kollmann. Some how Jerry and Trojan worked out their difference and Jerry now works for Trojan. The people I talked to at the time were very kind and respectable. Unless Trojan is under new ownership I can't imagine them treating anyone with anything but respect. Mark


 Well I can tell you with absolute certainty is that I was not treated with respect by Karen Kline, which was verified by Jerry. On a side note, there were other cussing incidents probably 6 or 7 years ago when I and a co worker at the time were both cussed at by a male, when we tried to have other brand new machines repaired. I really should blame myself for this most recent incident, it's my fault for giving Trojan a second chance.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I cannot comprehend cussing at a customer.

David


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

dhal22 said:


> I cannot comprehend cussing at a customer.
> 
> David


I can. 

Not that it helps anything get better but, I have crossed several lines with former customers that at the time, I believe deserved it. Not my proudest moments.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

My take, not just with customers but life in general, once you resort to cussing, the battle is already lost. In my early 20's I did a lot of new construction. When I realized I was bringing my "construction mouth" home to my wife and kids at night, I quit cussing all together. As it turned out, I had an extensive vocabulary to where I could fully express myself without cussing.

Mark


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

plbgbiz said:


> I can.
> 
> Not that it helps anything get better but, I have crossed several lines with former customers that at the time, I believe deserved it. Not my proudest moments.


But it sure felt good at the time tho didn't it


----------

